# Question about 550 grizz bottom end



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a 09' 550 grizz and would like to know if the bottom end on the grizzly's are the same and if so he would like to know if you could put 700 jugs on a 550 bottom end. Thanks


----------

